

Audio interview: Thomas Fuchs on Scripty2 and the future of Prototype - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/1408568115/episode-0-3-9-scripty2-zepto-js-vapor-js-and-more-with-t

======
pavel_lishin
I really wish we'd solve the problem of transcribing spoken words. There are
many things I'd like to listen to, but I can't listen and do anything else at
the same time, except walk or drive, but I can scan text pretty quickly. :/

------
netherland
~ 28:00 "bored developers create testing frameworks and templating languages"

